# Lead Melting Pots



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on which lead melting pots are the best to buy for a newbie. Was looking to getting into making my own sinkers and jigs as a hobby during the winter months.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I would suggest getting a Lee IV bottom pour pot for ease of use and safety. JMO


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

cadman said:


> I would suggest getting a Lee IV bottom pour pot for ease of use and safety. JMO


Thanks for the input


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

+1 on the lee bottom pour pot. you can sometimes get some good buys on ebay.

I had a 10 lb pot I had for many yrs then something fell off a shelf in the pole barn and smashed my pot. then I found a great buy on a 20 lb pot on ebay.
sherman


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've also had good luck with my Lee. Especially after I got a few good tips on this site.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

Ordered my pot today... went with the Lee IV bottom pour pot...Also ordered a few basic molds. hopefully it wont be to hard to master.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Rumble said:


> Ordered my pot today... went with the Lee IV bottom pour pot...Also ordered a few basic molds. hopefully it wont be to hard to master.


I found that making sure the lead was hot enough and making sure the spout was open was all I needed to pour some really nice jigs & sinkers. I also read the manual that came with the pot and it said to pour a little off center so the lead would swirl a bit. Doing all of this really helped me so good luck with your new lead pot. I'm sure you will do great.


----------

